# LAN Heimnetzwerk



## Helfer (18. Juni 2004)

Ich habe bei mir Zuhause ein kleines Kabel-LAN - Heimnezwerk zusammen mit 5 Nachbarn aufgebaut und seit einige Zeit die Sendegeschwindigkeit ist viel kleiner als die Empfanggeschwindigkeit. Zwischen die andere Teilnehmer dies ist ganz OK.Ich nehme an dass bei mir das Problem liegt.Wie kann ich das verbessern? Ich würde ein Xp-Neuinstall vermeiden wenn eine andere Lösung gibt. Wir haben ein Switch;vor einige Wochen die Geschwindigkeit war ~ 5000Kbites/s, zum Beispiel beim senden einem avi-Datei 700Mb groß;Die Netzwerkkarte ist auf ASUS A7V8X-X Board.Kabel ist OK, und ich habe keine Starkstromleitung in der Nähe.
Jemand hat mir empfolen ein DC Server einzurichten, aber ich habe keine Ahnung wie.


----------



## Ben Ben (18. Juni 2004)

neuinstallation und irgendeinen Server einrichten sind hier ja keine wirkliche Lösung wenn man das Problem nicht kennt. Das klingt eher so wie ich habe habe keine Ahnung von deinem Problem, aber probier mal die Installation von...

Verwunderlich ist auf jeden Fall, das es "plötzlich" passiert.
Ansonsten hätte ich gesagt checkt mal die Einstellungen an eurer Netzwerkkarte ob ihr alle z,.B. 100MBit Full Duplex eingestellt habt, was sich sicherlich anbieten würde.
Ist denn in der Zeit kurz bevor die Leistung der Übertragung eingebrochen ist, irgendwas besonderes Passiert? SW-Installtion oder änhliches?


----------



## Helfer (18. Juni 2004)

Es ist nix besonders passiert, nicht was ich wußte.Wo kann man diese Eistellung finden? (Full Duplex)


----------



## Ben Ben (18. Juni 2004)

wenn du auf die Eigenschaften der entsprechenden LAN-Verbindung gehst, siehst du im Allgemeinen Reiter oben die Netzwerkkarte die verwendet wird. darunter findest du den Button "Konfigurieren". Da drauf klicken und dann den Reiter "Erweitert" auswählen. In der Auswahlliste dann "Link Speed & Duplex" auswählen


----------

